# CPC with two years experience



## asteele813 (Mar 2, 2012)

CPC with two years experience

Please look my resume!


----------



## alighafoori1966 (Apr 11, 2019)

Amanda you have a great resume. you have all these skills and still looking for job! So what can I do? That is frustrating I waste my time and money by studying medical coding at Spokane Community College. I will try to get another certificate in Pharmacy Technician my be that is help me to find job in future.


----------



## twizzle (Apr 12, 2019)

alighafoori1966 said:


> Amanda you have a great resume. you have all these skills and still looking for job! So what can I do? That is frustrating I waste my time and money by studying medical coding at Spokane Community College. I will try to get another certificate in Pharmacy Technician my be that is help me to find job in future.



You realize that Amanda's resume posting was 7 years ago?


----------

